# Bought an Epson C88+, need help



## Hutche85 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hey guys. I just purchased an Epson C88+ bundle with refillable sublimation and inkjet cartridge intended for heat transfers to recreate this garment in the photo. That's a cotton 16 corduroy I'm not sure what method read used to transfer the emblems on it. 
I bought the suggested Amazon suggested ink with the bundle, the Anti-UV Sublimation Epson pigment ink along with Jet opaque II dark garment heat transfer paper. 
Apparently I was a little confused because I didn't realize that heat transfer was different from sublimation printing because of the fact that both are transferred onto garments by heat. Never the less my garments I'm using are cotton thin wake corduroy like in the photo and I never intend on printing on a hard surface, so did I get the right ink and paper combo for what I'm doing?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

open an editor and draw a yellow hard hat then print it on blue paper. see what happens?
that garment was printed all over, as in yellow hat on a blue background printed on white paper


----------



## Hutche85 (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm not sure what you mean exactly but I already have my file of the emblems on that material that I made, ready to be printed. 
I also have a cutting machine I ordered. I just need to know what kind of transfer paper and ink I should use to get the same effect as the one in the picture. Sublimation Ink ? Inkjet ink ? Dye ink ? I believe the material in the picture was made with plastisol transfers so if somebody could recommend the inkjet equivalent I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Hutche85 (Oct 17, 2016)

Is there anybody at all that could help.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Allan,

You bought a load of equipment without knowing what you needed. If you want to duplicate what's in the picture, you should have ordered plastisol transfers.


----------



## Hutche85 (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm well aware of what I bought, I'm looking for a cost effective equivalent to that . I don't have the clientele nor money for what these company's are charging for plastisol transfers so I'm opting out of that. 
I'm looking for the closest way possible to relplicate the material.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Hutche85 said:


> I don't have the clientele nor money for what these company's are charging for plastisol transfers so I'm opting out of that.


 Did you try this site out for pricing?

Screen Printed Transfers Calculator


----------



## Hutche85 (Oct 17, 2016)

The price on there for that one order for one job is literally half of what the equipment ink and paper cost which is why I'm not using that method. 

My products are not going to be worn let alone washed once if at all so the same principals to other Tshirt making doesn't apply to what I'm doing. 
I just need suggestive as to what I can use to get a similar anesthetic to the picture I've shown.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Allan, I think you definately bought the wrong setup. In most cases, 'sublimation' inks are used where you are transferring onto a polyester base. What most people commonly call heat 'transfer's are intended for cotton or poly/cotton base. Unless I am mistaken, I think the only way you can use the dye-sublimation inks you have would be if you were to somehow apply a polyester layer on top of the material. It can be done but I'm not sure how economical it would be. In your case, the ink you bought will not work with the paper you bought...

The problem with using printer transfer paper made for cotton materials (which is what you bought) is you would have to basically cut out around each piece to get just the design, otherwise you will transfer the white background along with the design -> not what you want. If you had plastisol transfers made, only the ink would transfer, not the backing white sheet, which is why it was suggested above that you might want to look into transfers.

These are actually 3 different ways of transferring the image to the underlying substrate, they each have their advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Hutche85 (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks for the response tfalk. Upon further looking, I opted to return the sublimation ciss bundle for the regular epson c88+. 

I'm also aware of the other issue of cutting everything out which is why I purchased a silhouette vinyl cutter for a good price and intend on using the transfer tape method to uproot the cut designs onto a piece of tape tape face up, and heat press that on to the material. I feel it should have a good result.


----------



## Hutche85 (Oct 17, 2016)

But for what I'm doing since it won't be worn or washed ever probably, it's being made to go on a toy.

I'd like to know what were any recommends for a good transfer paper that won't peel.


----------

